# Spousal visa/citizenship



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi everyone, I need some advice regarding my potential legal status in Italy. Back in November my the Italian courts granted my wife's request for citizenship. We now wait for the administrative process to run it's course. Once she is official, what's my status? Can I immediately apply for citizenship via marriage? Or do I need to go the type "D" visa route? I've queried the Italian consulate sites for the US, but the direction seem a little vague. Can anyone simplify the requirements?
Thanks


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I forget what the current time rule is but if you're abroad and have been married three years (I think it's three years) you should be able to apply.

If you're in Italy it's one year.

But I'm not sure you'd have to apply for a visa in any case. The problem is the ministry website just states to contact the consulate. If you're already going there for other reasons it's best to ask.


----------



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

Nick I think you're correct on the 3 year thing. I also read that I have to live here 6 months, which I can't do without a visa. It's almost like the jist of the book "Catch 22".


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

No I don't think you need a visa.

You enter on your normal ninety day visa waiver. You then apply for a PDS as a family member. You'd likely have to wait until your spouse gets residence.

I'm assuming you're American or other country that can enter Italy without a visa.

But the consulate should know.


----------



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks, I'll soon find out.


----------



## divian082 (Aug 9, 2017)

next month I will enter into italy as a tourist arrival 90days visa, and then make a fiscal card first with passport, and then apply stay permit(as motivo di famiglia; i already did wedding registration in italy at 2015) @questura, after that can apply for residenza in our comune... but still need figure out which documents i have to prepare for it. i will update during my first journey with italian officer and legal system...


----------

